# Who is your draft sleeper?



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

In my opinion it's Leandro Barbosa of Brazil. It looks like he'll be drafted near the end of the first round. He could turn out to be a real steal ala Tony Parker.

Who's your sleeper?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

From what I've seen and heard about Leandro is that he could be a Gary Payton type player but he's similar to Keyon Dooling right now.

My sleeper is Amara Sy (born 1981). He will show up at the pre-Draft camps, and he'll amaze. He's a 6-9 tweener, but he has a 7-5 wingspan and jumps well...freakin high (well over 40''). He is very similar to Chris Wilcox, although he doesn't have the college experience or D-polish Wilcox does. He's real sleeper though. Kosta Perovic is also a sleeper of sorts, although he's been getting positive press since the ESPN Yugo-diaries.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I personally think that Josh Howard will make a bigger impact then he is projected to


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

He isn't a sleeper though.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> He isn't a sleeper though.


That is true, but he is a sleeper in my opinion in a way, most people think he will just be a role player, but I think he will be more than that, so to me he is a sleep to be a star or a semi-star, but I could be wrong


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Im not really sure who will be a sleeper this year, but I have a question about a "sleeper" from last years draft. Why the hell did so many teams pass up on Carlos Boozer? He had a good season at Duke the year before, yet he fell to the second round. He is better than practically all the lottery picks from the 2002 draft.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Michael Morandais of Colorado. 6'5 200lbs SG so a little short for the position but has a long wingspan to make up for it on defence. Needs to work on his shot like most people in the draft do.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

My boy Ronald Dupree. Everyone gets wrapped up in these HS kids with 40" verticals and no experience whatsoever but Dupree is a SR with a 40" who happens to have experience. I think he's going to be a decent offensive player and a great defender. Maybe a Ron Artest-Ruben Patterson type. He;ll go lower than he should and he's going to make some team very happy.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Just a wild intuition, but I think Mike Sweetney may slide to late 1st or even mid-2nd round, but end up making teams in the late lottery wish they'd picked him.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Sweetney is not declaring. Nor is Morandais. Dupree is good and can jump, but is in a worse position than Matt Barnes was last year. Dupree has mostly played PF, and he's a small SF in the NBA, he doesn't have range (which Barnes does) and he's not an exceptional rebounder. His strengths are his athleticism and D (although he isn't good for block and steals). I'd say if Dupree is drafted, and makes a team, then Matt Barnes really deserves a roster spot and I'd also take Rod Grizzard over Dupree (although Rod will likely never become a NBA player except for 10-day contracts).

Another sleeper IMO is Jeff Newton. I see flashes of a young Chris Webber in him, but just flashes. I think if he bulks up a bit he could be a quality player.


----------



## Pat_Garner (Mar 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks, UNLV


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

David West, I like him alot, I think I will be a solid player in the league.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Dahntay Jones of Duke and Melvin Sanders of Oklahoma State...

Don't be surprised if one or both go in first round.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jarvis Hayes. He's a good crossover away from being a better prospect than Carmelo Anthony. And with all the Euro's and HSers, he will get drafted by a playoff calibur team


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I think Brian Cook and Marcus Banks will be steals in the draft.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

My sleeper pick - LaVell Blanchard


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

One more thing. I don't think that most of your picks are exactly what I would call "Sleeper Picks" guys like Cook, Sweetney, Banks, D. Jones, and West are all guys that everyone knows about and are predicted future first rounders by many sites already.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> One more thing. I don't think that most of your picks are exactly what I would call "Sleeper Picks" guys like Cook, Sweetney, Banks, D. Jones, and West are all guys that everyone knows about and are predicted future first rounders by many sites already.


so, if they are late first round picks like Parker or Tinsley they will still be a sleeper going into the season.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> I think Brian Cook and Marcus Banks will be steals in the draft.


I dunno bout Cook he is good but u r right with Banks.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Marcus Hatten
Troy Bell
Ruben Douglas
Ron Slay
Luke Walton
Those are all big time sleepers they are all very good player but everyone thinks they are gonna go in the 2nd round but i think they are all alot better then that..


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Banks and Jerome Beasley are my two sleepers right now, but if all the euro's slated for 2004 make the jump this year, a lot of them will be great late-first/early-second round picks.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno bout Cook he is good but u r right with Banks.



Banks was one of my fav college players this year(UNLV Fan here) and I think with a good draft camp he might pull the jamal crawford and move into late lottery territory.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Mickael Pietrus


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Lavell Blanchard but I doubt any teams will take the chance of drafting him or even signing him.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Why doesn't Dahntay Jones get any love?

Kid's got great defense, an improving all-around game, and above average athleticism.

He might be a Richard Jefferson-type player on the next level.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Dahntay Jones is a good steal projection. Definitely has a more NBA style game than college. Has great athleticism, has improved his outside shot immeasurably and excels in the open court. I can see him as falling somewhere in between a Ruben Patterson (minus the attitude) and a Richard Jefferson.

I also like Josh Howard and David West as steals.

Teams seem to lay off the experienced college guys because they don't have the otherworldly potential, but if you are looking for a solid starter, you can find plenty from this group in the latter half of the 1st or even early 2nd round.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Matt Bonner


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> Lavell Blanchard but I doubt any teams will take the chance of drafting him or even signing him.


:yes:


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

*LEANDRO BARBOSA GOING BE A SLEEPER ALL RIHT*

WELL, I LIVE IN BRAZIL AND I SAW A LOT OF "LEANDRINHO" GAMES THIS YEAR. HE'S REALLY A NICE PLAYER, A GOOD SIZE TO GO TO THE NBA AND PROBABLY HE'S NASTY ENOUGH TO MAKE A NICE ROOKIE SEASON. BUT A THINK THAT HE'S GOIN BE DRAFT IN THE TOP 20 IN THE FIRST ROUND, DON'T BELIVE THAT HE'S GOING FALL THO THE SECOND


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Matt Bonner


I doubt he'll have a good NBA career, but I could be wrong


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Boris Diaw of France.

Touted as the best athlete among the European player, Diaw also is scouted as a great defender. The key to his success seems to be his attitude.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Uche Okafor


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sleeper will go to Nick Collison, who will turn into a double double man. 14,10


----------



## mercury (Apr 9, 2003)

Have to go with Pietrus and Beasley...however Beasley may not be a sleeper after this weeks camp...IMO he has no real weakness and has a tremedous work ethic.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Sleeper will go to Nick Collison, who will turn into a double double man. 14,10


YES...:yes: I have always had him as my darkhorse to win ROTY much like Mike Miller did out of nowhere.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> YES...:yes: I have always had him as my darkhorse to win ROTY much like Mike Miller did out of nowhere.


Collison is going to have a copy carbon season of Troy Murphy's this season.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Gotta go with the 2 big east guars both bell and hatten show incredible scroing ability which may transfer into the pros.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Troy Bell-Boston College
Matt Bonner-Florida
Sani Ibrahim-Southern Idaho JC


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

my 3 sleepers are

lebron james
darko milicic
carmelo anthony


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Jeff Newton of Indiana could be a serviceable NBA backup C. Along the lines of 12ppg,7rpg. I like him as a second rounder(That is where he will end up) quite a bit.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

travis outlaw, he is the best jumper, and might be a bigger desmond mason


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Brian Cook possibly...

But nobody is expecting Sophocles to put up some numbers.. i guess he'll be in the Rookie-Soph game...
Have decent stats (10-7) and break Amare in two after he tries to dunk on him...


----------



## tomonia2020 (Apr 10, 2003)

LeBron is my sleeper because his accomplishments will far exceed the doubts that he will not live up to the hype.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Villanueva could be a pretty nice steal in the second round.


----------



## LoSack (May 2, 2003)

sleeper pick=Carl English.University of Hawaii
I played against him last year in a summer league and there is nothing he can't do.Dunk,dish,drive,and he gets up about 5 ft on his jump shot.the guy is amazing.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

my sleeper pick is, james lang .... i think he will be good in the league once he hits the gym. maybe a brendan haywood type.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sofokolis Schotiantis.


----------



## chucknvegas (May 3, 2003)

Troy Bell - Boston College
Take it to the bank


----------



## Enigmatic1 (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a few...Troy Bell, Marcus Hatten, Dahntay Jones, Ruben Douglas & Steve Blake


----------

